# 40 por ciento bebe /  beben



## Philippa

I'm having a grammar blitz!!  
Please would you help me work out why....

1. En esta oración: Más del 40 por ciento de jóvenes bebe los fines de semana ¿Por qué es bebe y no beben? Primero, pensé que era beben por que es jóvenes y no jóven. Luego pensé que tiene algo de ver con el 40%, pero 40% es más de una persona también entonces es plural.   

2. En esta traducción: The interesting bit is coming ¿Por qué es 'Viene lo interesante' y no 'Lo interesante viene'?  ¿Hay una razón?

Gracias de antemano, foreros simpáticos.
*Por favor corregidme también - gracias otra vez*
Philippa


----------



## Leopold

Philippa said:
			
		

> I'm having a grammar blitz!!
> Please would you help me work out why....
> 
> 1. En esta oración: Más del 40 por ciento de jóvenes bebe los fines de semana ¿Por qué es bebe y no beben? Primero, pensé que era beben por que es jóvenes y no jóven*joven no lleva tilde*. Luego pensé que tiene *tenía* algo de ver con el 40%, pero 40% es más de una persona también entonces es plural.
> 
> 2. En esta traducción: The interesting bit is coming ¿Por qué es 'Viene lo interesante' y no 'Lo interesante viene'?  ¿Hay una razón?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, foreros simpáticos.
> *Por favor corregidme también - gracias otra vez*
> Philippa


 1. "el cuarenta por ciento de los jóvenes" puede funcionar como singular o como plural, dependiendo de si el hablante los considera uno a uno o como grupo. Si se considera un grupo, el artículo "el" (masculino singular) es el que influye en el verbo: "el grupo" bebe los fines de semana. Si se considera uno a uno: "los jóvenes" beben los fines de semana. Ambos son correctos. Pero quizás lo más natural es el singular, ya se que refiere a UNA porción de la sociedad.

 2. No sé darte una buena razón para esto. Pero "Lo interesante viene" no suena nada bien, "Lo interesante está por llegar" suena mejor. En cualquier caso no me parece que "viene lo interesante" sea una buena traducción. Es una frase muy común y tiene una estructura fija. Lo más normal (al menos en España) sería: "Ahora viene lo interesante" o "Lo interesante viene ahora".

  L.


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> I'm having a grammar blitz!!
> Please would you help me work out why....
> 
> 1. En esta oración: Más del 40 por ciento de jóvenes bebe los fines de semana ¿Por qué es bebe y no beben? Primero, pensé que era beben por que es jóvenes y no jóven. Luego pensé que tiene algo de ver con el 40%, pero 40% es más de una persona también entonces es plural.
> 
> 2. En esta traducción: The interesting bit is coming ¿Por qué es 'Viene lo interesante' y no 'Lo interesante viene'?  ¿Hay una razón?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, foreros simpáticos.
> *Por favor corregidme también - gracias otra vez*
> Philippa




Hola Philippa!!

Más del 40% de los jóvenes>>>  Estás hablando del "40% por ciento">>> esto es singular entonces el verbo va en singular.... "de los jóvenes">> esto es el complemento de "el 40%", no es el núcleo del sujeto por ello vos tenés que fijarte cuál es el núcleo para ver si el verbo va en plural o singular.

Con respecto a la segunda pregunta, no está mal decir "Lo interesante viene"
Pero quizás estamos más acostumbrados a decir "Viene lo interesante".
Yo lo digo de cualquiera de las dos formas y no hay uno que sea correcto y el otro incorrecto.  Gramaticalmente ambos son correctos.  But, in second thoughts, the sentence "The interesting is coming" conveys the idea of future, so I'd rather say " Lo interesante está por venir/llegar".  


Besitos, Art


----------



## el_novato

Leopold said:
			
		

> .. "Ahora viene lo interesante" o "Lo interesante viene ahora". ...





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ... "Lo interesante viene" Pero quizás estamos más acostumbrados a decir "Viene lo interesante".
> Yo lo digo de cualquiera de las dos formas  ...



Comment:
Leopold and Artrella gave you the answer.  In both expressions it is playing with the words order, and both are corrects.  The only meaning of purpose of the words order is in what element you want to make more emphasis: In the time (now) or in the importance of the thing (event, activity, etc)..


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> Comment:
> Leopold and Artrella gave you the answer.  In both expressions it is playing with the words order, and both are corrects.  The only meaning of purpose of the words order is in what element you want to make more emphasis: In the time (now) or in the importance of the thing (event, activity, etc)..




Hola Novato!! some corrections to your text:

 corrects>>> adjectives in English are always singular.  So no "s" 
 Both expressions play with word order 
 The only purpose of changing the word order is to emphasise certain words


The only one thay is incorrect is "corrects". The other two are suggestions.


Bye!


----------



## el_novato

Artrella said:
			
		

> ...
> corrects>>> adjectives in English are always singular.  So no "s"
> ...



Gracias Art .  Pero  :  adjectives , I am telling "expressions" not "adjective".


----------



## Leopold

el_novato said:
			
		

> Gracias Nilda.  Pero  :  adjectives , I am telling "expressions" not "adjective".


  Lo que Art quiere decir es que los adjetivos en inglés solo tienen la forma del singular, son invariables:

  Tengo un coche azul - I have a BLUE car
  Tengo coches azules - I have BLUE cars



  L.


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> Gracias Nilda.  Pero  :  adjectives , I am telling "expressions" not "adjective".




Novato, te estaba explicando que los adjetivos en inglés no van en plural como en castellano.  Vos podés decir "estas expresiones son correctaS" en español, pero en inglés tenés que decir " these expressions are correct___"

Espero haber sido clara... 

Besitos, Art


----------



## el_novato

Gracias de nuevo Artrella.

Te mando un beso virtual, y un saludo a Leopold.


----------



## Leopold

el_novato said:
			
		

> Gracias Leopold:
> 
> Lo que quise decir al decir (me suena a trabalenguas), es que cuando me referí a _both are corrects_, me estaba refiriendo a las oraciones, no a los adjetivos. Hablaba que al intercambiar el orden de "ahora" y "viene" en ambas expresiones, ambas expresiones eran correctas.
> 
> Gracias a los dos por sus consejos (espero no haber enredado esto).
> 
> Saludos
> el novato


 Lo sé. Pero no estoy seguro de si lo has entendido. "corrects" como adjetivo no existe en inglés.

 Both expressions are CORRECT (ones).

 L.


----------



## el_novato

Ya mi cabeza confunde ambos idiomas (y eso que apenas estoy aprendiendo el inglés).  Imagínate cuando hable mas de cuatro idiomos, ni yo mismo me voy a entender


----------



## Leopold

¿Es algo que tienes planeado? 

L.


----------



## Philippa

el_novato said:
			
		

> The only meaning or purpose of the word order is in what element you want to make more emphasis: In the time (now) or in the importance of the thing (event, activity, etc)..



Thankyou, el_novato. Just to make sure....
"Ahora viene lo interesante" "Viene lo interesante". This emphasises 'lo interesante'? The really INTERESTING bit is coming
"Lo interesante viene ahora" "Lo interesante viene" This emphasises 'viene (ahora)'? The interesting bit IT'S ON ITS WAY
Or have I got it the wrong way round?
Philippa


----------



## Leopold

Philippa said:
			
		

> Thankyou, el_novato. Just to make sure....
> "Ahora viene lo interesante" "Viene lo interesante". This emphasises 'lo interesante'? The really INTERESTING bit is coming
> "Lo interesante viene ahora" "Lo interesante viene" This emphasises 'viene (ahora)'? The interesting bit IT'S ON ITS WAY
> Or have I got it the wrong way round?
> Philippa


 I think it's the other way round. The first part is the most emphasied. anyway I think I would never say "viene lo interesante", nor "viene lo bueno", nor "lo interesante viene" without specify the time when it'll come.

 L.


----------



## Edwin

el_novato said:
			
		

> I am telling "expressions" not "adjective".



Debes decir, ''I am *saying* ''expressions'' not ''adjective''.


----------



## el_novato

Edwin said:
			
		

> Debes decir, ''I am *saying* ''expressions'' not ''adjective''.



I am saying "gracias por la correción".

Gracias Edwin.


----------



## dave

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Philippa!!
> 
> Más del 40% de los jóvenes>>>  Estás hablando del "40% por ciento">>> esto es singular entonces el verbo va en singular....



Hi Art,

But why is it singular? "40%" (or "more than 40%") seems very plural to me - it's certainly more than 1 person!

Ta.

Dave


----------



## elroy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Novato!! some corrections to your text:
> 
> corrects>>> adjectives in English are always singular.  So no "s"
> Both expressions play with word order
> The only purpose of changing the word order is to emphasise certain words
> 
> 
> The only one thay is incorrect is "corrects". The other two are suggestions.
> 
> 
> Bye! Nilda



The other corrections are indeed valid; i.e., they are not just suggestions.

*word order * (not words order): When a noun is used as an adjective, it is always in the singular, whether it refers to a singular or plural concept.  Other examples: *book fair, school party, computer program*, etc.

The only meaning of purpose of the words order is in what element you want to make more emphasis: The phrase "meaning of purpose" isn't used in English and should be replaced by "*purpose*." "In what element you want to make more emphasis" is too long and uncomfortable for the speaker and the listener.  It sounds much smoother to say "*The only purpose of the word order is to change the emphasis**.*"

Now, in answer to the central question:

Although 40% is/are indeed more than one person, the idea is that you are emphasizing the 40% as a single entity.  You can do this in English, too.  It's optional, and depends on what you wish to emphasize.  Observe:

*The team has expressed its unified opinion.  * (You are treating the team as a single entity.)
*The team have not all submitted their dues. *  (Clearly they are not acting as one entity in this case, and hence the plural verb.)

I hope this helps!


----------



## Artrella

dave said:
			
		

> Hi Art,
> 
> But why is it singular? "40%" (or "more than 40%") seems very plural to me - it's certainly more than 1 person!
> 
> Ta.
> 
> Dave




Hi Dave!!! Well because "el 40%" is singular, it is not "los 40%".

What follows "el 40%">>> "de los jóvenes (or whatever)" is the indirect modifier of "el 40%">>> so as agreement is concerned you have to match the verb with the core of the subject and not with its modifiers.


Eg,

[_B]La mitad[/B] de los argentinos *es* fanática de San Lorenzo.

* La mitad de los argentinos son fanáticos de San Lorenzo*_I know that by the proximity principle you may think that it is correct to say "son" This happens in English.
The correct form is "es" although people tend to say "son".


*La madre *_ de los trillizos *es* mejicana

*La madre de los trillizos son mejicana*(?????????)_
Can you see the difference now???  If not ask again, we'll try with other examples....


----------



## Edwin

dave said:
			
		

> But why is it singular? "40%" (or "more than 40%") seems very plural to me - it's certainly more than 1 person!



A. *Is* 10% enough for a tip?

B. Yes, but 15% *is* recommended. And if the waitress really treated you well more that 15% *is *appropriate.

You wouldn't replace those three *is*'s by *are*'s, would you?


----------



## dave

Edwin said:
			
		

> A. *Is* 10% enough for a tip?
> 
> B. Yes, but 15% *is* recommended. And if the waitress really treated you well more that 15% *is *appropriate.
> 
> You wouldn't replace those three *is*'s by *are*'s, would you?



I think your examples are a little disingenuous. They are quite different from a phrase involving 15% *of* something, as in the original example. You would never say 
_15% of the people *is* happy_  
would you?!


----------



## dave

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Dave!!! Well because "el 40%" is singular, it is not "los 40%".
> 
> What follows "el 40%">>> "de los jóvenes (or whatever)" is the indirect modifier of "el 40%">>> so as agreement is concerned you have to match the verb with the core of the subject and not with its modifiers.
> 
> 
> Eg,
> 
> [_B]La mitad[/B] de los argentinos *es* fanática de San Lorenzo.
> 
> * La mitad de los argentinos son fanáticos de San Lorenzo*_I know that by the proximity principle you may think that it is correct to say "son" This happens in English.
> The correct form is "es" although people tend to say "son".
> 
> 
> *La madre *_ de los trillizos *es* mejicana
> 
> *La madre de los trillizos son mejicana*(?????????)_
> Can you see the difference now???  If not ask again, we'll try with other examples....



Thanks Art. I get it now, but it does require a change in perception for my native English brain!

We would of course say:
_Half of Argentinians *are * San Lorenzo fan*s*_
even though *half* is singular. I didn't realise that in Spanish one can't do this. It seems that you are saying that a singular subject must always take a singular verb.

However, according to my grammar book it is correct to say:

_Una mayoría de espanoles creen que ...
Un mínimo de 13 preses habían sido asistidos de heridas._

I.e. singular subject + plural verb.

Explanations please! Cheers.

Dave


----------



## el_novato

Leopold said:
			
		

> Lo sé. Pero no estoy seguro de si lo has entendido. "corrects" como adjetivo no existe en inglés.
> 
> Both expressions are CORRECT (ones).
> 
> L.




Gracias por la ayuda Leopold, me ha servido de mucho (espero que no se me olvide la lección).

saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Artrella said:
			
		

> Novato, te estaba explicando que los adjetivos en inglés no van en plural como en castellano.  Vos podés decir "estas expresiones son correctaS" en español, pero en inglés tenés que decir " these expressions are correct___"
> 
> Espero haber sido clara...
> 
> Besitos, Art



 
Gracias Artrella, eres muy linda, me has ayudado mucho.


----------



## el_novato

Gracias elroy.

Tengo muchos problemas con esto, a veces hago largas las cosas al querer decirlas en inglés. Voy a estudiar tu ejemplo.



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ...  "In what element you want to make more emphasis" is too long and uncomfortable for the speaker and the listener.  It sounds much smoother to say "*The only purpose of the word order is to change the emphasis**.*" ...


----------



## Artrella

dave said:
			
		

> Thanks Art. I get it now, but it does require a change in perception for my native English brain!
> 
> We would of course say:
> _Half of Argentinians *are * San Lorenzo fan*s*_
> even though *half* is singular. I didn't realise that in Spanish one can't do this. It seems that you are saying that a singular subject must always take a singular verb.
> 
> However, according to my grammar book it is correct to say:
> 
> _Una mayoría de espanoles creen que ...
> Un mínimo de 13 preses habían sido asistidos de heridas._
> 
> I.e. singular subject + plural verb.
> Explanations please! Cheers.
> Dave




Well, your Grammar book says that.  But I don't agree with it.  Because in my opinion, the core of the subject which is a Noun Phrase has to match in number  the core of the predicate.  

I've been reading some articles on the net.

Here you have *one of them* 

I also think that this agreement stems from the deep structure of the sentence (this has to do with semantic roles) >>> But this NOW is splitting hairs!!

I consider  this is not an issue that has been resolved yet.  Many grammarians are still discussing it.

So, my advice>>> follow your grammar's book!!


----------



## dave

Thanks Art - why is nothing in life simple?!


----------



## Edwin

dave said:
			
		

> I think your examples are a little disingenuous. They are quite different from a phrase involving 15% *of* something, as in the original example. You would never say
> _15% of the people *is* happy_
> would you?!



Sorry, Dave, I wasn't trying to be devious, I just didn't read the previous parts of the thread carefully. I think only 10% of the people here who make mistakes *are* being disingenuous.   

But, I would say, 

15% of something *is* good.

Also I would say:

15% of the bill *is* a good tip,

but 

15% of the people *are* unhappy.

yet

15% of the team *is* unhappy.

and 

15% of the population * is* disingenuous.

but 

 95% of my friends *are* happy. 

Maybe in the UK some of my is's would be replaced by are's? 


(I'm just happy that the speech generator in my brain knows this and I don't have to look in a grammar book to know what is right.)


----------



## elroy

el_novato said:
			
		

> Gracias elroy.
> 
> Tengo muchos problemas con esto, a veces hago largas las cosas al querer decirlas en inglés. Voy a estudiar tu ejemplo.



No hay de qué, novato.

Lo que pasa es que al escribir "is in what element..." ya has hecho la frase un poco pesada.  Aunque quisiéramos seguir con tu idea exacta, sería mejor decirlo así:

*"The only purpose of the word order is a change of the element on which you want to place more emphasis."*

Es mucho mejor que el objeto sea un sustantivo simple, en vez de una frase (un "prepositional phrase" en inglés, o sea, _"in which element.__"_)

Pero ya ves lo larga que se pone la frase. Se puede ser mucho más conciso al hacer lo siguiente:

*"The only purpose of the word order is a change of the element  on which you want to place more emphasis."*

Las partes subrayadas se pueden cambiar así:
*
"The only purpose of the word order is to change the element  to be emphasized."*

Pero luego se puede ir aún más allá, sustiyendo así:

*"The only purpose of the word order is * *to change the emphasis."*
Vamos, puedes ser más específico, diciéndolo así:

*"The only purpose of the word order is to show which element is being emphasized."*

Ay, ¡qué lío!  Yo lo hago de manera inconsciente, pero ya sé cómo debes de sentirte a la hora de deber pensar en ser conciso!  Cuando tengas cualquier pregunta en cuanto a ello, no dudes en hacérmela!


----------



## el_novato

elroy said:
			
		

> No hay de qué, novato. ...


 Gracias, eres muy amable.




			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ... Ay, ¡qué lío!  Yo lo hago de manera inconsciente, pero ya sé cómo debes de sentirte a la hora de deber pensar en ser conciso! ...


 Imaginas bien, me siento con cara de    






			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ...  Cuando tengas cualquier pregunta en cuanto a ello, no dudes en hacérmela!


 *Gracias de nuevo, eres muy amable.*




Comentario:  Tómalo en forma de broma cuando vengas a México, ten cuenta que no tiene que ver nada con la _decadencia _ del lenguaje     .




			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ...   no dudes en hacérmela!


 Que te la haga el diablo, mejor sigo dudando.


----------



## elroy

Bueno, no sé si he entendido bien... ¿Esto que acabas de escribir es una especie de broma?  O sea, ¿es una respuesta que se suele dar para lo que te dije yo?  ¡Me gustaría que me lo explicaras!   

Ahora yo me siento más bien como


----------

